# Failed IVF cycle @ 42



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

Looking for discussion/advice.

We started TTC at 33 and, over the last nine years, I’ve been pregnant twice.

I had a natural conception @ 36 following immune treatment (I have an unknown life-altering immune disease) and a successful IVF cycle @ 39 following immune treatment/natural FET with 12 eggs, 7 mature, 7 blasts of which 6 were suitable for freezing, 1 PGS normal.

I’ve just returned @ 42 to try to have a DC3. My AFC is ~10, my AMH was about 4.5 a year ago, and I started on a standard older ladies’ 225 meriofert 225 fostimon stims. After four days, we had ten follicles visible, but two huge dominant follicles (15mm on first scan) and, although we asked for advice about cancelling the cycle, they continued stimming at lower doses to try to develop the other eggs, and eventually collected three eggs from six growing follicles - three of the follicles being huge (4cm, 3.5cm and 2.5cm haemorraghic cysts). One of the cysts leaked after the egg collection and I ended up visiting A&E with the pain.

All three eggs got to Day 5, but we only got one freezable blast (one morula arrested and the other was morphologically abnormal on Day 6).

We’re obviously devastated. We had only budgeted for one IVF cycle and my husband thinks the single blast means I now have such severe age-related infertility that there is no point continuing.

Just wondered whether this had happened to anyone else and what was the outcome?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry I can't help with personal experiences, just wanted to say I am so sorry and wish you all the best.


----------



## IzzyQ (Jul 12, 2016)

At your age I think your egg/embryo/Pgs embryo numbers are fairly normal. Once you have a good embryo there’s a 50% chance it will work. Knowing that, maybe you should give it another go with your own eggs? Perhaps with another clinic if you’ve lost faith in your one for not listening to you or taking enough care? In theory with 2 good embryos, one of them should take. If the second one doesn’t take I would start looking at DE…the cost question is another issue. You may have a better chance with DE, you may get more good embryos, and you wouldn’t have to put your body through another EC. Do you skip the OE EC and go straight to DE to save costs? A lot of women don’t want to risk losing the money trying another cycle with OE. It’s good to know you have options though, this doesn’t have to be the end of the road.


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

IVF journey usually take lots of twists and turns, hang on there and baby dust your way


----------



## VanGn (Jul 24, 2019)

Londonwriter said:


> Looking for discussion/advice.
> 
> We started TTC at 33 and, over the last nine years, I’ve been pregnant twice.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your story. Just keep yourself strong and continue on with faith. Showering you with baby dust!


----------

